# Nintendo DS (lite)



## purple_kathryn (Jul 21, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any good games for it?


----------



## Marya (Jul 21, 2006)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (and there is a sequel to be released soon)

I haven't played it myself but I have only heard raves about it.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 21, 2006)

Depends what kind of games you like, really.

Phoenix Wright is a quirky "point & click" detective type story.
I also have Advance Warsual Strike which is a turn-based strategy game
Mario Kart - racing game
Super Mario Bros - platform game

etc etc


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 21, 2006)

The best DS game that I've played is almost certainly Super Mario Bros. Or WarioWare, if you can play multiplayer


----------



## Aes (Jul 22, 2006)

If you like RPG style games, taking a step back to gameboy advance titles like FF4 advance might be worth doing.  I haven't found any good DS RPGs yet, but then again, I haven't really looked either.  I need some, too!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 22, 2006)

For handheld RPGs, PSP comletely outclasses the DS - Breath of Fire being the pick of the bunch - as the DS doesn't really lend itself to an RPG game, because it would render the second screen mostly redundant. I'm suprised they haven't tried though...


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 23, 2006)

theres some good zelda and mario RPG,s out for it - and I'd recomend Advance wars for a good strategy game. theb theres also Mario DS and they upcoming starfox game wich I'm looking forward too.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 23, 2006)

If you desire RPG's there is nothing else to be done but to get Golden Sun and its sequel. There are also some great oldies that have been reworked for the GBA, I think they have several old Final Fantasy games in sets. I just wish they'd release Chrono Trigger for it, which is the BEST RPG ever made.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks for the reccies guys! much appreciated!


----------



## pnx223 (Nov 28, 2006)

get a mario kart copy and you will be a favorite among your DS toting freinds for download play, also consider both the Mario 64 rehash and the New Super MArio Bros. both are excellent revivications of classic masterpieces, and the DS is able to keep up admirably with the graphics you'll remember from the N64 (indeed it improves upon them in MarioKart)
The Sims 2 is short lived but addictive while you play it.
I kill time waiting for the bus/chow line/etc. with a charming little puzzler called Polarium.
Metroid Prime: Hunters is a solid addition to that franchise, and also sufficiently hectic in multiplayer, the graphics can seem a little grainy though.
Lastly, Urban Asphalt GT 2 is decent racer that has only two failings: first, that is no difficulty of any kind in achieving first place in every race for the first half of the career mode, and the motorcycles have terrible manueverability in comparison to the track contours.

Now what I'd like to see on DS is an extreme G installment.  I finished XGRA and I'm drooling for the next dose of supersonic motorcycling mayhem.


----------



## fluff (Jan 26, 2007)

FFIII is what I will buy for definate!! and also Phoenix Write and Spectrobes! I like Japanese games, they are so cute....most of the time!


----------



## Evolution (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's my fav games.

Super Mario Bros.
Another Code
Metroid Prime Hunters
Castlevania
Phoenix Wright
Tetris (hey it is a classic)


----------



## fluff (Feb 16, 2007)

When I first played Phoenix Wright, I thought its too Japanesy but its good to know loads of guys in UK likes it!!


----------

